# cypress trip 1/15/11(a few CRAPPIE!)



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

well, me & my buddy Anthony from work headed out saturday morning to longpond over in ponce deleon to see if bass or crappie were biting... the bite was slow, but what hit were slabs! ended the day with 6 slab crappie, two hoss bluegill, one in pic is 11&1/2".. and one small keeper bass. good day over all. all hit pin minnows & tiny traps. (haven't tried live minnows) Ron


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice haul.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

nice crappie iv been seeing some good ones on the forum lately..


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

very nice and good eats!! :thumbsup:


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

A nice catch and a nice place to catch them.

When the crappie chase runs out I want to find some of those whopper red breast. So far crappie have me hooked.


----------



## L4570 (Oct 19, 2010)

Where is Long pond if you don't mind me askin


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

He's probably talking about Long Pond at the Cypress Cattle Ranch.

http://www.cypresscattle.com/ Go to the fishing section for a map of the ponds


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Awesome catch! My turn! lol


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Thats great to see results from there. Ive been wanting to take a trip over there for some time now.


----------

